# Pieno supporto ad NTFS?

## jlord87

salve gente!  :Smile: 

stvo girovagando per i forum questa mattina quando mi sono imbattuto in un topic che mi rimandava a http://www.ossblog.it/post/1139/pieno-supporto-ad-ntfs

 *Quote:*   

> Pieno supporto ad NTFS!
> 
> NTFS è un filesystem proprietario quindi per natura ostico agli sviluppatori open source. Ma grazie ad un lungo lavoro di reverse engineering, la comunità è finalmente riuscita a garantire oltre al già presente supporto in fase di lettura, la scrittura dei files senza errori.
> 
> Il vantaggio immediato per gli utenti linux coincide con la possibilità di avere partizioni ntfs gestibili in lettura e scrittura, come già avviene per le FAT32.
> ...

 

voi sapete dirmi niente??

sembrerebbe una notiziona fantastica!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

forse si riferiscono a captive

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
* sys-fs/ntfs3g

     Available versions:  ~0.1_beta20070714

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697

     Description:         Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

```

si riferiscono a questo. Leggi un po qui

----------

## federico

Sono rimasto con la bocca aperta per qualche minuto leggendo la notizia (ah, auguri al nostro amico in antartide  :Smile:  ), non resta che provare se funziona cosi' come dice. Mi serve un disco da sacrificare  :Smile:  Fede

----------

## tizio

w00t!!    :Shocked:    era ora!!    :Very Happy: 

non ho un hd da sacrificare qua... fateci sapè se funziona bene!!

----------

## gutter

Qualcuno ha fatto qualche prova?

----------

## Apetrini

Ho letto ora il post, faro` una prova appena possibile....magari sul portatile dove ho una partizione windows per i lan party e per finire qualche laoretto in Illustrator  e Fireworks. 

Cavoli era una cosa di cui sentivo l'esigenza.....sul serio.

----------

## MaTz

francamente mi sembra uno sforzo inutile e uno spreco di cervelli.

----------

## Scen

Per me no, anzi, è una grande conquista  :Smile: 

Per tutti quelli che hanno un sistema dual-boot Linux-Windows e che hanno la necessità (da Linux) di accedere completamente (quindi leggee/scrivere) a TUTTI i dati residenti nei dischi fissi l'agevolazione è evidente  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> francamente mi sembra uno sforzo inutile e uno spreco di cervelli.

 

Secondo me no. NTFS ho comunque un buon filesystem (chiuso).

ciao

----------

## federico

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> francamente mi sembra uno sforzo inutile e uno spreco di cervelli.

 

Non hai mai avuto a che fare con macchine in multiboot con partizioni linux e ntfs o dischi esterni che devi formattare in vfat se vuoi farli leggere a macchine linux e windows...

Inoltre c'e' anche un fattore psicologico vantaggioso per chi intende provare linux o passarvi col tempo definitivamente, troppe volte ho sentito l'utente windows dire "ma non legge neanche ntfs linux..." (n.d.a: vabhe, come se windows leggesse uno qualsiasi dei fs unix...)

----------

## ercoppa

ma per afre qualche prova, bisogna solo installare ntfs3g o anche attivare i driver per la scrittura nel kernel?

----------

## comio

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> ma per afre qualche prova, bisogna solo installare ntfs3g o anche attivare i driver per la scrittura nel kernel?

 

basta ntfs3g + fuse abilitato nel kernel.

ciao

----------

## jlord87

nessuno che l'abbia ancora provato??

io ho fatto un casino e sto reinstallando tutto da capo (sì...sono il migliore!)

per caso qualcuno sa se sia possibile anche formattare in ntfs con gentoo?

----------

## Dece

Ho fatto una rapida prova e sembra funzionare. Per un test più approfondito preferisco utilizzare una partizione ad hoc  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per caso qualcuno sa se sia possibile anche formattare in ntfs con gentoo?

 

non garantisco sull'affidabilità:

```

comio@rubbia ~ $ eix ntfsprogs

* sys-fs/ntfsprogs

     Available versions:  1.13.0 1.13.1

     Installed:           1.13.1

     Homepage:            http://www.linux-ntfs.org/

     Description:         User tools for NTFS filesystems

Found 1 matches

comio@rubbia ~ $

```

ciao

luigi

----------

## thewally

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> magari sul portatile dove ho una partizione windows per i lan party e per finire qualche laoretto in Illustrator  e Fireworks.

 

Non ti devi per forza giustificare   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque, speriamo che arrivino ad un prodotto stabile, ma, soprattutto, sicuro. Molto utile anche a me.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

e se uno volesse usare questo driver al posto del driver usato nell'automount delle penne usb?

----------

## tizio

@Josuke:

 from here: 

You can also make NTFS to be mounted during boot by ensuring that the FUSE 

 kernel module is automatically loaded and by putting the below line into 

 /etc/fstab 

 	/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=hu_HU.utf8 0 0

Basta che aggiorni l'fstab di conseguenza e usi il parametro ntfs-3g, assicurandoti che il modulo fuse sia caricato all'avvio

Per l'automount usi poi hal o quel che usi solitamente.

Ciao Josù!!

----------

## Josuke

ciao tizio, non era proprio quello che intendevo, se si usa per esempio gnome mount, il mount point e il device vengono scelti in quel momento preciso, non va quindi messa una stringa in fstab per ipotetiche penne usb, hd usb o macchine digitali, perchè hald e gnome-mount fanno tutto per te all'inserimento della periferica.

Quello che chiedevo io è...si può fare n modo che anche in questo caso venga usato il driver sopra citato invece che quello del kernel?

----------

## Luca89

Devi lavorare sui file in /etc/hal (hanno una sintassi identica a quella dei file in /usr/share/hal), non so dirti di piÃ¹ perÃ².

----------

## jlord87

....qualcuno sa spiegarmi questo??

 *Quote:*   

> # ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
> 
> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
> 
> fuse_mount failed.
> ...

 

----------

## tizio

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> ....qualcuno sa spiegarmi questo??
> 
>  *Quote:*   # ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
> 
> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
> ...

 

è richiesto il supporto a fuse..

puoi abilitare il modulo nel kernel o emergere sys-fs/fuse..

io personalmente seguo la seconda via

----------

## Flonaldo

 *tizio wrote:*   

>  *jlord87 wrote:*   ....qualcuno sa spiegarmi questo??
> 
>  *Quote:*   # ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
> 
> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Speriamo funzioni, captiva fa davvero schifo (senza offesa) ma con file di grossi spesso si pianta!

Non so a voi ma a me è lentissima oltretutto!

Se anche ntfs-3g ha bisogno di fuse mi incazzo davvero  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Se anche ntfs-3g ha bisogno di fuse mi incazzo davvero 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  

```
# ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows

fusermount]: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory

fuse_mount failed.

Unmounting /dev/sda2 ()
```

direi che è abbastanza eloquente

----------

## Sparker

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se anche ntfs-3g ha bisogno di fuse mi incazzo davvero 

 

Ma perchè?

Compila fuse built-in nel kernel e dimenticatene.

E poi puoi usare quella quella figata di sshfs  :Smile: 

----------

## jlord87

haloa!

io ho riemerso sys-fs/fuse che anche prima quando mi aveva dato l'errore

```
# ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows

fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory

fuse_mount failed.

Unmounting /dev/sda2 () 
```

 ero sicuro di avere "installato"....

però ora l'errore che mi dà è il seguente:

```
# ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows/

ntfs-3g: relocation error: ntfs-3g: symbol fuse_mount_compat25, version FUSE_2.6 not defined in file libfuse.so.2 with link time reference
```

cosa vuol mai dire??

...tanto per curiosità...nel kernel dov'è fuse??

in che sezione??e se invece di modulo lo segnassi come yes (per capirci con l'asterisco) sarebbe la stessa cosa (evitando quindi di aggiungerlo ai moduli he carica all'avvio?)???

----------

## jlord87

ho risolto!!

il problema "sembrava essere" una versione "sbagliata" o "vecchia" di fuse...

 *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/fuse
> 
>     selected: 2.6.0_pre2
> 
>    protected: 2.6.0_pre3

 

ora sembra funzionare!!!!

----------

## adam_z

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> haloa!
> 
> io ho riemerso sys-fs/fuse che anche prima quando mi aveva dato l'errore
> 
> ```
> ...

 

occhio che spesso e volentieri è d'uopo dare un

```
 # modprobe fuse
```

 :Wink: 

altrimenti il device nn esisterà mai

----------

## Fuzzo

L'ho provato sul portatile e devo dire che sono soddisfatto, anche se è un po' lento è meglio di niente.

Una cosa ho notato... se la partizione NTFS è ibernata, ntfs3g si rifiuterà di montarla, anche solo in read-only   :Confused: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Qualcuno sa come far montare ro una partizione NTFS sospesa?

----------

## Cerberos86

no, riguardo le partizioni sospeso non so che dire...

piuttosto vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi usa ntfs3g su /etc/fstab e gnome.

Correttamente all'avvio mi monta le partizioni in cartelle /mnt ma non vedo sul file manger i volumi disponibili.

Dal punto di vista pratico funziona ma non posso fare il mount/umount da gnome con il comodissimo tasto destro....è un mio problema o semplicemente una feature che si sistemerà in futuro...?

----------

## cloc3

a me sembra tardivo.

Temo che con Vista, il problema, in qualche modo, verrà riproposto tale e quale, magari facendo uso delle nuove funzioni di codifica criptata.

In ogni caso, vorrei sapere da chi ha provato il driver come se la cava con i permessi, visto che i metodi di gestione di XP e Unix sono differenti.

----------

## jlord87

@cloc3

non ho ben capito cosa intendi con la gestione dei permessi (sarà che non me ne intendo molto...  :Embarassed:  )

però ti posso assicurare che funziona perfettamente...

tuttora sto utilizzando linux e ho montati gli hard disk partizionati in ntfs...leggo musica, apro e modifico documenti, creo cartelle e utilizzando amule, continuo i download che ho iniziato in windows con emule...

secondo il mio modesto parere funziona perfettamente!!

probabilmente sì...il problema con windows vista si riproporrà...ma personalmente credo che lo ovvierò non installando assolutamente la prossima pietra migliare (unicamente per il suo peso   :Laughing:  ) made in microsoft e resterò (mio malgrado ho dei fratelli...) con una partizione e windows xp...

----------

## Luca89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> In ogni caso, vorrei sapere da chi ha provato il driver come se la cava con i permessi, visto che i metodi di gestione di XP e Unix sono differenti.

 

E' la stessa cosa degli altri filesystem non unix, imposti un umask che vale per tutti i file e basta.

----------

## comio

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   In ogni caso, vorrei sapere da chi ha provato il driver come se la cava con i permessi, visto che i metodi di gestione di XP e Unix sono differenti. 
> 
> E' la stessa cosa degli altri filesystem non unix, imposti un umask che vale per tutti i file e basta.

 

La domanda giusta è: supporte le ACL?

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

> La domanda giusta è: supporte le ACL?
> 
> 

 

Si all'incirca. ma dal basso della mia ignoranza, anche questa potrebbe essere una domanda non esauriente.

Mi chiederei infatti se, con ACL, si indica uno standard preciso ...

e magari supportato da Windows.

Ovvero, le acl M$ saranno poi le stesse di quelle "unix"?

----------

## GiRa

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> @cloc3
> 
> probabilmente sì...il problema con windows vista si riproporrà...ma personalmente credo che lo ovvierò non installando assolutamente la prossima pietra migliare (unicamente per il suo peso   ) made in microsoft e resterò (mio malgrado ho dei fratelli...) con una partizione e windows xp...

 

I miei usano tutti Linux in felicità! Mia sorella (21 anni9, mio padre e mia madre (50 anni).

Il problema di Linux è che deve esserci qualcuno che lo amministra, onestamente anche per win è così! Per non parlare di quando emerge un problema: con win è un casino risolverlo.

EDIT:

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Una cosa ho notato... se la partizione NTFS è ibernata, ntfs3g si rifiuterà di montarla, anche solo in read-only  

 

E per fortuna!!! È rischiosissimo farlo! Prova a pensare: se hai sospeso qualche processo che accede al FS (in win quasi tutti scrivono a manetta) e poi ci riscrivi tu che cosa pensi capiti al journal?

----------

## cloc3

presto dovrò effettuare un ridimensionamento di una partizione ntfs.

volevo sapere se i nuovi ntfsprogs disponibili in portage sono gli stessi pubblicizzati qui e se qualcuno li ha provati.

gli anni scorsi, infatti, provando i CDrom delle varie distribuzioni, capitava spesso che il ridimesionamento non andasse a buon fine, perché la partizione era troppo frammentata o per altri motivi pi o meno misteriosi.

----------

## Peach

allora sono un paio di giorni che sto provando ntfs3g e mi devo ritenere soddisfatto. 

ntfs3g necessita del supporto FUSE compilato nel kernel (o anche come modulo) e le opportune modifiche a fstab (l'opzione di fs è "ntfs-3g"), basta.

Il supporto builtin del kernel a ntfs è osceno: no creazione, solo append o trunk (almeno da quello che avevo letto, magari è migliorato), i tempi di scrittura sono oltresì apocalittici, quindi se solo vuoi leggere i dati da ntfs, quello presente nel kernel va più che bene, altrimenti ntfs3g è l'unica alternativa seria.

Non ho comunque avuto ancora modo di testare le utility ntfs presenti in portage, ma appena posso lo farò.

Soprattutto perché non ho una partizione ntfs da resizare, quindi in parole povere non posso rispondere direttamente alla tua domanda, se cmq lo testi sarebbe cosa gradita un report a riguardo  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  se cmq lo testi sarebbe cosa gradita un report a riguardo 

 

animale.  questo è sfruttamento nubbi.  :Twisted Evil: 

credo che dovrò fare un test proprio domani.

allora disabilito completamente il supporto del kernel.

c'è qualche informazione speciale che sarebbe particolarmente utile rilevare?

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> c'è qualche informazione speciale che sarebbe particolarmente utile rilevare?

 

boh... forse i tempi d'esecuzione, anche se non c'è un particolare punto di riferimento.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> credo che dovrò fare un test proprio domani.

 

novità?

PS: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> allora disabilito completamente il supporto del kernel.

 

non c'è bisogno.

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   credo che dovrò fare un test proprio domani. 
> 
> novità?
> 
> 

 

purtroppo no. test saltato.

----------

## funkoolow

interessante, posto per poter tracciare gli eventuali sviluppi  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Io sto utilizzando

```

sys-fs/fuse-2.6.0

sys-fs/ntfs3g-0.20061115

```

e mi sembra che tutto funziona correttamente: ho fatto un pò di letture/scritture da Linux e non ho avuto problemi  :Smile: 

In /etc/fstab ho messo

```

,,,

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows_c  ntfs-3g         locale=it_IT@euro       0 0

...

```

----------

## shogun_panda

Salve ragazzi...un brevissimo OT con poche domandi semplici, visto che altrove ci sono risposte contrastanti...

Il modulo in oggetto?

1-Funziona?

2-E' veloce? (con captive avevo limitazioni ridicole)

3-E affidabile? (non m'interessa di utenti/permessi/ACL altro, ma solo che non perdo nessun dato)

4-Che limitazioni ci sono per ora?

5-Bug da tenere conto?

6-Vostre esperienze?

Mi interessano soprattutto le prime 3, mentre 4-5-6 sono meno importanti...

Confido nella vostra pazienza ed in quella dei sommi moderatori (modalità ass-licker  :Laughing: )

Ciao ciao!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'era già un thread dove se ne parlava:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-480774-highlight-ntfs3g.html

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge con il topic indicato da ProT-0-TypE.

Grazie per la segnalazione.

----------

## Peach

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1-Funziona?
> 
> 2-E' veloce? (con captive avevo limitazioni ridicole)
> ...

 

1) si, decisamente

2) si, decisamente di più di captive

3) si

4) leggi il link alla pagina di support che ho linkato pochi post più sopra

5) vedi 4)

6) nessun problema

in generale conta che bufferizza e lavora in user space, risultato è che spostando un file da 8 giga c'ha messo un'eternità (la prossima volta faccio pure un benchmark, ma non vorrei ripetere), anzi a dire meglio: c'ha messo pochissimo i primi 1GB e il resto li copiava a 100 MB al minuto tenendo la cpu al 100%. Il file alla fine l'ha copiato ed era felicemente leggibile.

Se qualcuno può testare con file MOLTO grossi sarebbe una manna. 

Io lo monto con le seguenti opzioni:

```
/dev/hda2 on /mnt/win_c type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,sync,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
```

----------

## Sparker

Dalla mia esperienza ntfs-3g e' decisamente piu' performante e affidabile rispetto a captive.

Ho spostato file da qualche giga, se non ricordo male la velocita' era di circa 10mb al secondo,

non da strappasi i capelli ma comunque sufficiente per piu' o meno tutti gli usi comuni.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Dalla mia esperienza ntfs-3g e' decisamente piu' performante e affidabile rispetto a captive.
> 
> Ho spostato file da qualche giga, se non ricordo male la velocita' era di circa 10mb al secondo,
> 
> non da strappasi i capelli ma comunque sufficiente per piu' o meno tutti gli usi comuni.

 

Quoto alla grande, mooolto ma mooolto meglio!

----------

## Peach

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Dalla mia esperienza ntfs-3g e' decisamente piu' performante e affidabile rispetto a captive.
> 
> Ho spostato file da qualche giga, se non ricordo male la velocita' era di circa 10mb al secondo,
> 
> non da strappasi i capelli ma comunque sufficiente per piu' o meno tutti gli usi comuni. 
> ...

 

i dati gente, i dati!!!   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Sparker

Ho fatto un test molto rozzo:

Ho copiato lo stesso file da 700Mb da una partizione ext3 nella prima partizione in ntfs e nella seconda partizione in ext3.

Ho ripetuto più volte per evitare risultati falsati dovuti al caching.

Risultati:

ext3->ext3  ~19Mb/sec

ext3->ntfs   ~14.5Mb/sec

Imho, non male   :Smile:  .

```

# mount | grep hda1

# /dev/hda1 on /mnt/xp type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)

# cat /etc/fstab | grep hda1

# /dev/hda1               /mnt/xp         ntfs-3g         defaults,noatime          0 0

```

----------

## Onip

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ciao tizio, non era proprio quello che intendevo, se si usa per esempio gnome mount, il mount point e il device vengono scelti in quel momento preciso, non va quindi messa una stringa in fstab per ipotetiche penne usb, hd usb o macchine digitali, perchè hald e gnome-mount fanno tutto per te all'inserimento della periferica.
> 
> Quello che chiedevo io è...si può fare n modo che anche in questo caso venga usato il driver sopra citato invece che quello del kernel?

 

Sei poi riuscito a trovare qualcosa per far funzionare l'automount?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   che notiziona! finalmente  :Smile:  lo provo subito ... sono curioso!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   ciao tizio, non era proprio quello che intendevo, se si usa per esempio gnome mount, il mount point e il device vengono scelti in quel momento preciso, non va quindi messa una stringa in fstab per ipotetiche penne usb, hd usb o macchine digitali, perchè hald e gnome-mount fanno tutto per te all'inserimento della periferica.
> 
> Quello che chiedevo io è...si può fare n modo che anche in questo caso venga usato il driver sopra citato invece che quello del kernel? 
> 
> Sei poi riuscito a trovare qualcosa per far funzionare l'automount?

 

non ci ho più smanato sopra...troppo lavoro   :Confused: 

comunque so che nel forum gira un ebuild patchato per hal che permette l'utilizzo di ntfs-3g, quindi per l'automount in gnome ecc ecc

----------

## Onip

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque so che nel forum gira un ebuild patchato per hal che permette l'utilizzo di ntfs-3g, quindi per l'automount in gnome ecc ecc

 

Effettivamente ho messo una versione patchata di hal presa dall'overlay di un gentoo-dev e funziona a meraviglia. Però una regola apposta che funzioni nell'hal "ufficiale" mi sarebbe piaciuta di più, ho provato (poco, in effetti) a farla e non sono riuscito. Se qualcuno ci riesce condivida   :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## Peach

NTFS-3G raggiunge quota 1.0 e diventa STABILE!!!

info sul controllo qualità qui: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/quality.html

----------

## fbcyborg

Io non ho capito se è meglio compilare come built in nel kernel il modulo fuse, oppure utilizzare quello in portage.

Qual'è la versione presente nel kernel?

----------

## CarloJekko

uso ntfs3g da un sacco di tempo... mai avuto problemi di nessun genere...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> uso ntfs3g da un sacco di tempo... mai avuto problemi di nessun genere...

 

Che FUSE usi???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io non ho capito se è meglio compilare come built in nel kernel il modulo fuse, oppure utilizzare quello in portage.
> 
> Qual'è la versione presente nel kernel?

 

Nel kernel è probabile NON ci sia la versione più recente.

Io ti consiglio di utilizzare il pacchetto sys-fs/fuse presente in Portage (anche perchè sys-fs/ntfs3g richiede fuse >=2.6.3 )

Personalmente l'ho sto usando anch'io, e ho testato varie operazioni di lettura/scrittura ntfs <-> reiserfs (rsync tra 2 installazioni di Steam, una x Windows e una x Linux+Wine  :Cool:  ), ed ha sempre funzionato tutto (forse le prestazioni non sono micidiali, ma per il resto è OK)

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

Io lo uso con il fuse builtin del kernel 2.6.19 e non ho problemi (mi pare che con il 2.6.21 non serva installare sys-fs/fuse si sono riallieati o quasi). Ovviamente quando monti la partizione ntfs ti avverte che alcune funzioni sono disabilitate ma chi se ne frega; nel mio caso, partizione monoutente con solo i documenti etc. condivisi, nel tuo se ti serve swap su ntfs ad esempio devi usare il modulo "esterno".

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao e auguri. Oggi sono a casa anche se è Natale, quindi vi scrivo.   :Very Happy: 

Sono interessato alla scrittura su filesystem NTFS visto che ho una penna USB in tale FS e sono curioso di scriverci su senza doverla riformattare (ci vorrebbe pochissimo, però).

Ci sono novità sul versante delle regole da applicare per l'HAL ufficiale?

A.*

EDIT:

trovato.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge sys-fs/ntfs3g
> 
> echo #!/bin/bash > /sbin/mount.ntfs
> 
> echo ntfs-3g $1 $2 >> /sbin/mount.ntfs
> ...

 

et voila!

----------

